
Show HN: Automagically install Docker in a VBox VM with super-fast NFS mounts - feebaa
https://github.com/dziemba/mobymac
======
stephenr
I find it quite an irony that people have a project claiming speed as the
primary benefit, using virtualbox.

For those who aren't aware: virtualbox is a pig performance wise, on macOS.
Parallels and VMWare Fusion both blow it away.

~~~
assafmo
I actually think that VBox is faster than VMware. Also vbox never failed for
me during a snapshot and left the vm in a broken state, which happened to me
multiple times using VMware

------
2close4comfort
Did that just say Super Fast and NFS...

